# anyone got unfilled zone 8 tags?



## arkie1 (Sep 16, 2010)

looking for anyone with zone 8 tags not yet filled. we have passed on alot of good gators and are not ready for the season to end. we have one tag left and all the gear so if you need a hand we are at your disposal just give a ring all we do is an even split on gas call jim at 912-977-7667 or get me here


----------



## GaryD (Sep 18, 2010)

I got an unfilled zone 8 tag!


----------



## GaryD (Sep 18, 2010)

garydowdy@bellsouth.net
678-986-3137


----------



## GaryD (Sep 18, 2010)

I got all my own gear, too. Don't have a boat, though. We hunted Ogeechee river last weekend until the weather done us in. I am off this next fri./st./sun.


----------



## Michael (Sep 18, 2010)

We're heading out the door to chase them in zone 8 tonight


----------



## GaryD (Sep 18, 2010)

Good luck!


----------



## Michael (Sep 19, 2010)

We did OK


----------



## Dep6 (Sep 19, 2010)

Nice one!!


----------



## GaryD (Sep 19, 2010)

That's a beast!!!


----------



## GaryD (Sep 19, 2010)

How many feet?


----------



## Michael (Sep 20, 2010)

11' 7" I'm sure olruss will post up "The rest of the story" after he get's caught up on his sleep.


----------



## GaryD (Sep 29, 2010)

Me and Arkie1 took a 9' gator and my tag is no loner, "unfilled"!


----------

